# Charles Tyrwhitt Suit quality?



## aps2012 (May 11, 2010)

Do forum members have any experience with CT suits (notwithstanding the customs issues for US customers)? 

They're selling their Black Label suits for $725 (with waistcoat) down from $1450. My basic question is what is this suit like for $725?

The main context is that I'm graduating from law school and getting married (so its going to be a busy 2 weeks!). 

I have a grey BB 1818 that I really like, and a blue pinstripe Boss suit. I have a big law job in the Bay Area and feel like I need another suit and obviously something for my wedding day, so I was thinking of a nice new navy suit that would give me double use for the big day, and after. Neither of my current suits will work for a variety of reasons. 

So perhaps an additional question: what other options should I consider for under $1000? How much more am I going to get for another $500?


----------



## Walworth (Apr 3, 2010)

I would suggest going to Jeff at Wizard of Aahs and pick up a pair of Marco Valentino or Daniele (A/K/A Baroni) for the same price. You could get a navy solid and grey pin and have the four staples for your new job. I have several of these suits from Jeff, and you cannot find more suit for the money. If you are very athletic and have thin quads, go for the Valentino - if you have "hockey legs" go for the Baroni.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't comment on the quality, but there seems to be a permanent 50% off sale on all their suits.
Any time I've looked at their website the prices are slashed.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

There is a thread on another I think T M Lewin suits. PLease read that.
My question to you, why buy a suit. From a Jermyn strret shirtmaker!T
There are so many better suits out there.
Again, Hickey Freeman/HSM Golden Trumpetter/H Freeman/Samuelson (Canada). 
And you got J Press/Brooks brothers. I dont like Brooks Brothers any more.
You will get a fused/cheap suit for 700- 1000 dollars.
You can get mainline Hickey Freeman at Nordstrum, for 295 bucks, onsale.
The Addison model is the mainline model.
This is the 2nd request about a SHIRTMAKER, doing SUITS?
Dont waste your money, my God
You may get a suit made in China even. Charles Trywitt makes shirts!!
Nice day


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

However, traditional shirtmakers have long made suits as well. And as for TM L and CT, they seem to offer ok quality for the price though nothing special. 

I don't see why CT can't sell suits when brooks brothers can


----------



## sigmax (Mar 1, 2012)

Pretty sure Hicky Freeman makes shirts also as I have a few. Or it is more important which they have done first? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> You can get mainline Hickey Freeman at Nordstrum, for 295 bucks, onsale.
> The Addison model is the mainline model.


when can one buy a HF mainline at nordstroms for $295? I've never seen that?

I have every reason to think CT suits , at their sale prices, are decent. Keep in mind that CT insists on working cuffs.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> when can one buy a HF mainline at nordstroms for $295? I've never seen that?
> 
> I have every reason to think CT suits , at their sale prices, are decent. Keep in mind that CT insists on working cuffs.


Yikes. Working cuffs are a pita...


----------



## TheSubmariner (Mar 3, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> Yikes. Working cuffs are a pita...


I've got a few CT sports coats - for the price they look good. However if you choose to go that route make sure you have enough time to receive it and get it to a tailor - like most off the rack stuff it'll be far too wide and roomy in the middle (jacket) and pants will need a hem. Give yourself time to get that taken care of.


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

DukeGrad said:


> You will get a fused/cheap suit for 700- 1000 dollars.


The majority of the suits/jackets shown on the CT website describe having a floating canvassed chest piece. That would preclude being fused would it not?


----------



## csilver (Jan 19, 2012)

Why not take the train down to NY if you are in CT and try them on in store? You don't have to buy them there but at least you get a feel for fit and quality. 

I would wait for a 10% off tailoring or any order voucher from the UK site before ordering and you could save a good $200 in comparison to the .com site.


----------



## Chris from DE (Feb 17, 2012)

I was in New York back in October and stopped by the CT store to see their suits in person. For the sale price, the quality is fine. The fabric is not great, but it's better than OTR at a mid-level department store. The details are also nice. The main problem is that all of their different models have dramatically different fits. I'm 6'2" and about 235 and the only 46L that came anywhere close to fitting me in the shoulders and back was their classic model. The more upscale models were not tailored for a broad shouldered American man. My point is that you need to be very careful ordering a suit off the internet. You should definitely try these on in person first. Also, two weeks is not nearly enough time to get the suit and then get it tailored properly. Your best bet at this point is head over to Nordstrom and buy a Hickey Freeman and get them to rush the tailor job. You'll pay more than $1000 but it will be SO worth it. Your next option is a Joseph A Bank signature gold, which I own several of and really like. They fit me well and they would do a rush job on the tailoring too.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

There are dozens of other suit makers other than Hickey Freeman, CT, & Jos Bank....

Many of whom make pretty good suits for the money.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

aps2012 said:


> Do forum members have any experience with CT suits (notwithstanding the customs issues for US customers)?
> 
> They're selling their Black Label suits for $725 (with waistcoat) down from $1450. My basic question is what is this suit like for $725?
> 
> ...


This has been discussed at length before, along with discussions on T.M. Lewin too. If I'm not mistaken, the general consensus has been that both are decent suits for under $500. They're better than what one would find at a similar price in U.S. department stores. However, I do believe you can do better with $725. If I could get to New York, I would buy a suit from SuitSupply.


----------

